# Tarpon?



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

anyone seen any tarpon out of Galveston?

coming Friday.. 

Thanks


----------



## markmontalbano (Jun 20, 2011)

Haha today I actually saw some right on the surf side jetty. Maybe 10-20 lbs.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

We were shark fishing close in to the Galveston jetties and saw a big tarpon surface near the boat.


----------



## jmunn44 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was fishing in the surf at surfside and swore I saw one. It would have been in the second gut and did not jump but just seemed to skim the surface of the water at almost a 45 degree angle similar to how a catfish would do it at my grandpa's stock pond eating the dog food. I could only see its mouth wide open and eye but was the only thing i could think of that it could be. Also saw a fish about 3 ft long surface and jump about 3 ft in the air. At first though it was king mackerel but thinking back could have been a tarpon as the sun was glaring in my eyes ... there was a ton of activity about 100 yrs out ... the water was alive with bait fish being hit .... caught a few specks .... alot of blues and a 2ft long plus ribbon fish .... does that catfish type skimming of the water sound like some thing a tarpon would do .... if it were a tarpon it would have been huge


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

jmunn44 said:


> I was fishing in the surf at surfside and swore I saw one. It would have been in the second gut and did not jump but just seemed to skim the surface of the water at almost a 45 degree angle similar to how a catfish would do it at my grandpa's stock pond eating the dog food. I could only see its mouth wide open and eye but was the only thing i could think of that it could be. Also saw a fish about 3 ft long surface and jump about 3 ft in the air. At first though it was king mackerel but thinking back could have been a tarpon as the sun was glaring in my eyes ... there was a ton of activity about 100 yrs out ... the water was alive with bait fish being hit .... caught a few specks .... alot of blues and a 2ft long plus ribbon fish .... does that catfish type skimming of the water sound like some thing a tarpon would do .... if it were a tarpon it would have been huge


Tarpon rolling. Thats what you probably saw, they do it often.


----------

